# Last Episode Of BBQ Pit Masters Tonight



## ronp (Feb 5, 2010)

The last one, enjoy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 5, 2010)

*No!!! Say it Ain't So....*


----------



## ronp (Feb 5, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 5, 2010)

I like this one,,, little backyard comp..


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 5, 2010)

The comments and BS are definitely flying in this episode!


----------



## meateater (Feb 5, 2010)

LIGHTER FLUID!!!!  I'm shocked!  He could of had a campfire on the side.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 5, 2010)

OJ tastes like lighter fluid?   ROFL


----------



## shea561 (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL This episode had be laughing almost the whole time. Anyone know if there will be another season? To early for a date?


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 5, 2010)

excellent show!  and you don't want to make jamie greer mad, cause he get's even.   I enjoyed it from start to finish!


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny That JAmie is my kind of fella, I thought after the first round of judging and the way the old bitty acted,,,,, I would make the most discusting ribs imaginable,,,, then he did the cayanne trick,,, Good call in my book...


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that this was the best episode ever.  I would have loved to have heard some of the comments about how it was presented, without garnish and on a board!  That must have made making up their "boxes" pretty interesting.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 5, 2010)

The Finale unique show, backyard competition, with Judges View.

Myron, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig."  We have seen Myron each show give us his "talking Shxx" competition face, but Myron generally left us with a bad taste.  He even surprised us the last couple of shows, making us feel he is just a Good Ol Boy when you get to know him.  Unfortunately this final show Myron was Myron, foul mouthed, sour disposition, and just no consideration for others when it comes to running his mouth.  The woman judge is not going to be very happy to hear Myrons comments when she views this episode.

Johnny Trig, he may be getting old, but he is a fighter and a lover with that big Ol Texas charm.  Johnny may have a quick trigger when his temper flares, but there is a smoothness and confidence that has been proven time after time, he is one of the best rib cookers in America.  They chose the right guy to host the final episode, it was fun to watch.

Tuffy Stone, is sort of the tech qeek, with more technical training that all the others (went to culinary school), its fun to watch him sweat it out, he must have left his laptop home, filled with tons of notes, but apparently no Baby Back notes.  At the end of last weeks show he could barely stand he was so tired, and it looked like the long drive from Virginia to Texas left him a bit punchy and tired at the end of the final.  For me you can't help but like him.

Lee Ann Whippen, she knows bbq, but seems to need a lot of help.  A few weeks ago it was her BBQ Guru Cyber Q, after she wrote off her boy-friend who wasn't helping her enough.  You have to know her dad must have given her a ton of support when she first started BBQ contests.  Yet with years of experience she forgets simple things.  Her cookers need electricity, yet she doesn't take a backup generator.  Lee Ann borrows a couple of new Green Egg cookers, and instead of seasoning them the night before while everyone is eating and drinking, she gets burned by the real owner's use of lighter fluid.  Though Lee Ann is fairly intense, when she does let her hair down I think she would be fun, and she isn't hard to look at either.  She should advertise for a boy friend on Craigslist, "I'm an attractive girl with bbq pit and cooking skills, you must have big enough truck to tow my rig, and a house to park it at!"

Harry Soo, 2 years ago voted best calif. rookie BBQ team, then voted runner up best bbq team in Calif.  Harry is a asian dude with a mission, "asians can cook American BBQ too, with the best Q cookers".  He reminds me of my brother-in-law, humble yet earnest in his desire to be the best.  Always polite, and seems pretty considerate of others.  We got to see Harry hold down his gear in hard rain and wind, while the others were asleep in the big motor homes, yet Harry was prepared when his PID controller was soaked, Harry had a backup (Lee Ann should take notes).  So it was nice to see Harry, with his WSM's take the big boys head on and come out on top.

Jamie Geer, was a relative new comer appearing in the last couple of episodes.  If he was in episode one and two, I don't rem. him?  Last week's episode was fun because he felt he was not in the same class as the big time cookers but he won the Rib 1st place anyway.  One thing we know after watching the entire Pitmaster season,  Jamie Geer is one of the Big Boys when it come to building quality Pits.  With 2 of the Pitmaster's competitors using a Geer Jambopit.  Jamie showed that famous Texas sand (he ain't runnin he's fighting back), after getting beat up on Baby Backs, dumping a truckload of ceyenne on his St.Louis trimed ribs.

Paul Petersen, you have to wonder how he got on the show?  While Paul may be an exec. chef for a local restaurant in McKinney, Texas, I don't think I saw him do much right any episode.  For one thing he was perpetually sloppy, right to the very end in the Final, he lifts up one of his $3500 ribs and either a chunk of meat or fat is hanging off the side.  Really you pay $175 for a injector and don't examine the fittings to make sure your injection with spices can go through all the fittings?  Johnny Trig tutored Paul, yet Paul still wanted to experiment thinking he could improve on perfection.  Paul though has been fun, he is almost the comic relief in the show.  It was great listening to his youthful Texas accent, and always optimistic cocky attitude.

I think we heard everyone say they wanted to bring Myron down a peg or two.  I can tell you Myron doesn't care, just as long as he gets the "damn money"!

Pitmaster's season was a rough ride, and needs a lot of improvement, but for Q-men like SMF members most of us enjoyed hearing and watching people talk smoke.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Said!


----------



## spoofer (Feb 5, 2010)

Got some good tips in a few shows, but I agree there is way to much BS and drama for me.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2010)

Good summary Delta....I really enjoyed all the episodes.

It's strange though - last night's deal was pretty cool, but I don't think they said anything about who these 4 judges were.  Based on their comments, I'm not sure if they knew a good rib as good as 80% of the people here do!  They just seemed to have a comment or two that didn't make sense to me, but what I do know - I've haven't yet done a comp.


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 5, 2010)

If anyone had any doubts about that stuff in the bottle that was squirted on the ribs by several of them in past shows....Lee Ann certainly cleared that up...!!! Got to try that on my spares !!! 

Rick


----------



## billm75 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been watching the show as well, and while the first couple of episodes didn't do much for me, as the season went on they seemed to hit their stride.  I think they need to focus on fewer pitmasters per episode and let the viewer really get a feel for what each one is doing.  I don't expect to get all the secrets that the pitmasters are using, but it'd be nice to get more background info on them, hear more about their thoughts and methods at little bit.  The way they break the show up now, it's just soundbite after soundbite.  

I've come to like Myron a little bit lately, but the way they just plug in his sarcastic remarks between segments, it makes it hard to really care about the guy.  Lee Ann sounds like she's perpetually lost and the rest, well, you get the picture.

In all, last night's show was a good one, great way to end the season in my opinion.  You got to see that all of them were friendly towards one another, enjoyed each other's company.  And while I believe the Virginia-based cooks were there only because it was part of their TV contract, it was fun to see how serious they all were about being the "best".  If you were to set up a dream competition, I don't think you could've done much better with the contestant choices.

A few things for next season that I'd like to see are:

More info on the competitor's.  Don't give me that 10 second by-line "3-time world champion, multiple time, yada yada"  Give me some background info on these people, make me care about them a little bit.

Less "drama" editing.  It seemed like they wanted to have conflict and tempers flaring up throughout the show, and honestly, I just didn't buy it.  I could see they were manufacturing alot of their "rivalries"

A few cooking tips here and there.  Why not spend a few minutes showing people the basics of bbq?  You don't have to devote an entire episode to the "how-to" segment, but you could certainly do more than throw up a small text graphic that says "Pork shoulder is from the front part of the pig".  I mean, come on.  LOL

And finally, why not keep a running tally of the scores from all of your pitmasters on the show?  Let us see who did the best overall on the BBQ circuit that season?  You get those stats on sports all the time, why not in BBQ?  I'd love to know that info and I"m sure others would too.

Sorry for the long winded post, I just love the fact they finally devoted a decent show to BBQ and would like to see it continue!  LOL


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 5, 2010)

I fell asleep during American Chopper and didn't wake up until the sports portion of the newscast was on.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope the re-run happens soon.


----------



## bamagator (Feb 5, 2010)

Loved this series. At first didn't think much of Myrons talk and brashness, but if you didn't take him serious he was actually funny. IMO the show wouldn't be the same without him. He adds the spice. 

Didn't Myron use a ton of lighter fluid? Wonder why that wasn't noticed? I have a WSM so props to the winner.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

did leann really slather her finished ribs with margerine last night?    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i wont even eat margerine much let it anywhere near some ribs.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 5, 2010)

From hearing things and watching interviews I started to think maybe Myron wasn't that bad but after last night episode I can say that that guy sucks, not at cooking but at being a civilized decent person.
Firstly being cocky about wiping his a** with $100 and wouldn't fire up his grill for $700...
Then how upset and angry he was during the judging, that guy needs to get himself into therapy if he is that angry and upset to hear what the judges think...learn to take a little criticism Myron, despite what you think you're not God and your BBQ may be good but I guarantee it isn't the best in the country despite what he tells himself every night before bed.
Bad mouthing the judges...If all is right in the world then bad things will eventually come his way...loose his fortune or not be able to BBQ anymore.
I lost any bit of respect I had for that guy and if I saw him at a competition I would have to tell him what I think about him and then just to piss him off I would tell him his Q sucked and tasted like an ashtray or something.  Bet he would cry


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the margarine was a big turn off for my taste - but Leanne did mention in the 1st or maybe 2nd episode that this is her "secret".  
Far as I'm concerned, she shoulda KEPT it a secret!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, the 1st episode they also mentioned in great detail, the Myron Mixon method of using almost a FULL bottle of lighter fluid to start his fire.

Indescribable, inexcusable and unbelievable IMO!  

I won't argue his results because he has won a lot over 10 years...but I could also argue that the reason he's come in behind way more inexperienced teams in episodes past, might be due to that technique.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2010)

oni edit:

Regarding Myrons's gasoline-fire method.

For that long and narrow fuel basket that he uses, one can accomplish the same thing without lighter fluid by:

Filling the basket with his charcoal, then a layer of wood chips, and then 5-6 full sheets of newspaper soaked on old cooking oil (or about 15 paper towels, old paper grocery bags, etc) and then on top of that, a little more charcoal and some wood splits.

You will get just as good of a fire this way.

Since Myron's always b!tching about the "show me the damn money" -- he could cut his expenses by NOT buying lighter fluid!


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought it was strange in this episode, how they had two separate panels of judges (4 judges per panel), and half the competitors had different judges in each competition.

Why not have the same 4 judges for all competitors?  I know they switched it up when they went from baby backs to spares... but still.  It's an unnecessary inconsistency.

At first I thought maybe all 8 judges were judging each competitor, but they only submitted 6 ribs so that wouldn't be possible.

I have a scientific background... so it just disturbs me.  haha.


----------



## kanadan (Feb 5, 2010)

ya i think a couple of them did i cant remember who the other one was i'll have to rewatch it. i use a little clarified butter in my apple juice spray


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

your spray sounds good.

As for the margerine, and some of the other methods folks use in competitions  to impress the judges I dont know... 

I guess Ill never understand competition bbq.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn and I was watching this show as entertainment ! Call me what ever , *BUT *_I like Myron as an actor and do not know him in real life . 2nd I would still offer my FREE apprenticeship to Miss Woodchicks . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_

The show was good and I hope they bring it back for another run . Like Ricky Bobby says if you ain't first your last ! lmao
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have enjoyed reading everyone's comments almost as much as I like watching the show !


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

if you havn't had the parkay on your ribs yet you're missing out. I tried some the other day when i foiled them and they were fantastic..some of the best ribs i've done yet.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess Im missing out,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





foiling ribs,  adding parkay...  ?  no thanks.


----------



## iresq (Feb 5, 2010)

You can count me in as a Myron fan.  I really like all of them except Tuffy.  Something about his always having an excuse in case he gets poor results irks me.  At least Myron believes in himself.  

Not sure that changing the show to please smokers would work.  Kinda like what American Chopper is to the biker community.  TLC has to market for the largest audience it can.  

Let's hope the ratings were high enough for another run.  It's got to cost next to nothing to produce and think of the John and Kate money they are saving.

Hey, I just found this on the TLC website regarding the finale:

A)The judging won’t be blind:  judges will know whose Pitmaster's food they're tasting.  And then, the Pitmasters get the opportunity to talk back to the judges. (or should I say, “bleep” back).   THAT segment could've been a show on its own!

They certainly did not lead us to believe this.


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 5, 2010)

love myron or hate him, after seeing him on the craig fergason show, and all the other talk shows, myron is a good actor. one show he's cuss'n and bad mouthing people and the next he's dancing around the room with his injector pump in a comic skit. I like all of them and learned alot about them on pittmasters.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 5, 2010)

butter, YES!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




lighter fluid, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 INSANE! I think Myron is just to damn lazy and hard headed to do a chimney and Tuffy is just plain inept! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 5, 2010)

One thing this has taught me is this competition stuff has nothing to do with good smoked meat..
if i had to put all that crap on my meat to make it taste good i guess I would quit smoking,,,, but then again i like smoked meat.... not fine qusine..


----------



## bamagator (Feb 5, 2010)

What I learned from the competion is that results are sort of a crapshoot. With so many judges and taste buds I think luck has a lot to do with it. Some of these pro competitors have won a lot but then again how often have they competed. Not saying they aren't good but judging is soooo subjective. I think so many are good at bbq's that there's not a huge difference. 

The fellow that won had a WSM, did I hear him say, he smokes his ribs at 250 or 270?


----------



## figjam (Feb 5, 2010)

FYI, there were 8 judges


----------



## pignit (Feb 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the show. Took it for what it was worth. Tuffy seemed to whine a lot... talked to much. I thought putting the cayenne pepper on the spares to intentionally burn the judges mouths was a lousy thing to do. Very unprofessional and certainly put Jamie in a much lower class of human being in my book. I'd rather listen to Myrons BS than to see someone be allowed to season something too hot out of spite for the judges. He's a dog.


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

I take it for what it is, a show. The real smokers are on the SMF.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 6, 2010)

+1.. best thing I read in a while

backyard bbq is where its at


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a good show for what it is. Dramatised reality tv. Myron played his part well.  I think maybe some of you were caught up in the drama. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Myron's probably a lotta fun to be around in a casual setting but at a comp he's a business man and he is there to win money. I would be too.


----------

